# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Cách phóng to ảnh mà không bị nhòe

## zinzu2611

mình dùng photoshop hoặc window picture manager và dùng cả paint nửa nhưng khi zoon ảnh thì nó lại mờ quá, có cách nào phóng to ảnh để xem từng điểm một nhưng nó không bị nhòe không các bạn? mình thấy trong ngành cảnh sát người ta dùng cách gì đấy, zoon ảnh rất to nhưng không hề bị nhòe? mong các bạn giúp với!
happy new year các bạn!

----------


## cansaoviet

> mình dùng photoshop hoặc window picture manager và dùng cả paint nửa nhưng khi zoon ảnh thì nó lại mờ quá, có cách nào phóng to ảnh để xem từng điểm một nhưng nó không bị nhòe không các bạn? mình thấy trong ngành cảnh sát người ta dùng cách gì đấy, zoon ảnh rất to nhưng không hề bị nhòe? mong các bạn giúp với!
> happy new year các bạn!


em dùng cả photo mà vẫn ko đc thì chịu thôi.còn trong ngành cảnh sát người ta có máy móc công nghệ cao sao em có thể bì đc:d

----------


## bao245

*phóng to ảnh mà không bị nhòe với reshade.v2.0.beta* 

*reshade image enlarger 2.0 beta portable | 6.12 mbddow
download tại*[download]http://diendantinhoc.vn/downloads.php?do=file&id=254[/download]
​

----------


## tuanesport

có nhiều phần mềm phóng to hỉnh ảnh không mất độ sắc nét mà không bị nhoè lắm phần mềm photozoom pro cũng là một trong những phần mềm hay và dễ sử dụng bạn có thể down về ngay phần mềm này http://www.benvista.com/download/photozoomprofessional.zip

----------


## hai0chin

à! cái này hình như có người hỏi rồi. mình vẫn hay dùng photozoompro. tiếc là hôm nay mạng bị sao không up lên được.

----------


## iseovip5

dùng photozoom là hay nhất vì nó dễ sử dụng và nhẹ .mình vẫn hay dùng cái này

----------


## ilgod

đồng ý dùng photozoom: đây là bản 3.0.6
http://www.mediafire.com/?jzajzzyyglh
em dùng thử nha,

----------


## ductri2102

bạn vào đây download cái này về xài nhé.chúc vui!

----------

